# red dots on my wood?



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Do you happen to have nerite snails?


----------



## Bell (Nov 11, 2010)

I have no snails of any kind that I know of. I haven't seen any in my tank.... and I think I've seen photos of nerite snail eggs, they look like sesame seeds... these tiny red dots look like the little red mites that you'd sometimes find in your garden, except they don't have legs and don't move... 

I wish I had a good camera to take a pic to show you...


----------

